# What to do with new pistol?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Okay, yeah, I'm a rank newbie...

Besides shooting as many rounds as possible, what else should be done with a brand new weapon? Things I've thought of but don't really now are to load the clips and leave them for a while, cleaning the initial oils off everything, and field-stripping and re-assembling the weapon several times. Anything else? 

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, U should ALWAYS clean and reoil a new weapon before U shoot it the first time. Sometimes there is not enough oil in certain places, or even packing grease.

And, U really only need to leave the mags loaded a while IF it is a mag that gives you a hard time loading the last 1 or 2 rounds. If you have no problems, then its not an issue.

Also, it will take time to learn not to over oil and not to underoil. I use a toothbrush to put oil on the rails on the frame. And, even if I don't shoot the gun, I will take the slide off about 1x a month and reoil the rails with a toothbrush again (go buy a $1 cheap one). Oil evaporates over time, and you want that area to stay oiled (but not to where it is dripping off the gun).


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Welcome...*



leam said:


> Okay, yeah, I'm a rank newbie...
> 
> Besides shooting as many rounds as possible, what else should be done with a brand new weapon? Things I've thought of but don't really now are to load the clips and leave them for a while, cleaning the initial oils off everything, and field-stripping and re-assembling the weapon several times. Anything else?
> 
> ...


~ You can show it off..:smt003.. so maybe post a photo or 2 ... we like to see pix of everyone firearms.

Also, Welcome to camp....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Leam Frist I learn to field strip the gun,and clean it good. put back together oiled up real good. Take it to the range and shoot it. About every 50rds I put a drop of oil on the slide. When your done bring it home,and repeat all the above. 
Don't get discouraged if it jams or fails to eject one every now and then. Remember the gun has to break in. Try to get somebody who has gun experinace to go with you. Like Dad,brother,or friend.
Have a good time and give us a range report and pictures.
Good Luck and safe shooting.


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

Study the use of force laws in your state
Apply for your concealed carry permit
While you're waiting for your permit practice as much as possible
Enlist the help of a professional trainer, that will get you up to speed much faster and negate the need to unlearn bad habits later.

:smt1099


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

package it back up AND SEND IT TO ME for inspection LOL 

post some pics and brag a little


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think re-oils it every 50 rounds is a bit excessive. I regularly shoot 200 rounds thru my guns t 1 setting at the range.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Oil it, then shoot the hell out of it. It'll break the pistol in and make it feel more natural for you. What did you get anyway?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your guns are broke in allready Ship. I said a drop not flood it with oil. Plus I never seen where extra oil hurt a gun. Might get a little messey, that's all. Wipe it off and carry on. Main thing get to know it, and enjoy it. Good Luck.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Oil it, then shoot the hell out of it. It'll break the pistol in and make it feel more natural for you. What did you get anyway?


sig pro SP2022 in .40. WIll use it for the Monday night league shoot; this week's is slow shots at different ranges. Practicing mag reloads tomorrow before the match. Last Monday I didn't get all my shots off because I was going through gyrations left-handed with a Kimber Classic. I've figured out more how to mag change and hopefully by the time that match style rolls around again I'll have more time on the sights and less moving the gun around.

Working on applying for my CC permit, though it takes a while. In my county even getting a regular purchase permit can take 4-6 weeks! Until I have that she can't leave the shop. I just go by for visitation every day. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I will restate that shooting the heck out of it is important. Sigs usually need about 200 rounds or so to break in properly. I didn't know this when I bought mine and me and my Sig got our relationship started off on a bad foot. But after you break it in, anything it does that is "weird" at first should just stop on its own.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I will restate that shooting the heck out of it is important. Sigs usually need about 200 rounds or so to break in properly. I didn't know this when I bought mine and me and my Sig got our relationship started off on a bad foot. But after you break it in, anything it does that is "weird" at first should just stop on its own.


Cool. I figured there was a "reasonable number" of shots that needed to be run through but didn't knwo what it was. My first day with it was probably funny looking; my middle finger kept hitting the mag release while my trigger finger was working the slide release!

Saturday I put half a box through it. A few rounds in each mag so that I practice both recovering from a shot to deliver another and magazine releases at the proper time. Tonight's league shoot will be another box or so, I think. By the end of the week the 200 mark should be well past.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I do not consider a gun reliable until I put 200 rounds thru it w/o a jam. But, I do that on the 1st trip, typically.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll just amplify what another poster said: get professional training as soon as possible. You may be tempted to "accessorize" or "customize" your gun, but resist that temptation and spend the money on good training instead.

As far as shooting a lot, that's good, but only if you have a solid grounding in HOW to shoot well. Otherwise, you're just converting your dollars into noise.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, good news and bad. The good news is that I may not have been the lowest score in tonights league! I also got some pics of the warm up target. It doesn't look too bad for a newbie at 25 yards.

The bad news is that two of four magazines failed to feed. The first time was during the 30 second round and I was able to manually cycle the slide and finish my shots. The second time it was in the 10 second round and after two manual attempts to feed a round I set the gun down instead of trying anything unpracticed. Each mag only had 5 rounds, and each failure to feed happened on the first round in the mag. Loads were factory CCI Blazer 165 grain FMJ.

Does this sound like something possible within that pre-200 round stage, or something else? Mags are the 12 round jobs. One mag came with the pistol and the other one was a new mag marked just like sig's but no logo on the bottom.

For the other notes, you betcha I'm getting training. The good part is that I'm hanging out with other shooters and the range officers and getting as many pointers as I can. With an Isosceles arm position, head up and secondary eye squinting, I did okay up to that point. Trigger control was sadly lacking, however, as was smooth return to target after recoil. Stuff to train on!

The warmup shooting I did was 2 rounds per magazine. Needed to practice both getting a magazine from the new holder into the holster and some time on the return to aim. The match was 6 10-ring targets with about an 8" black area. At 50 feet and then at 75 feet we shot twice at each target. The first to sets were 5 rounds in 30 seconds, twice. Then 5 in 20, and finally 5 in 10. Total possible score of 600, mine was a 390. Fortunately the worst mag failure was at the longest range so it didn't really change my score that much. 

I'll post the pics when I get a chance!

ciao!

leam


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

leam said:


> Loads were factory CCI Blazer 165 grain FMJ.
> 
> Does this sound like something possible within that pre-200 round stage, or something else? Mags are the 12 round jobs. One mag came with the pistol and the other one was a new mag marked just like sig's but no logo on the bottom.


Aluminum casings? Get rid of them. The two kinds of ammo I have heard about Sigs not liking is Blazer with the aluminum casings and Fiocchi (although mine seems to like Fiocchi, but I've heard some other people say otherwise about their's). I have yet to have a jam with my Sig three years in and 10,000+ rounds deep, except for the one time I used Blazer. The gun about spoke to me to tell me to lose the ammo by the time I was done with a box.

Next time, try Remington's ammo. It seems to work the best with mine at least, and it is a relatively good price.

If it keeps up after trying different kinds of ammo (and do try a few different kinds), try a new magazine. By then you'll be past the 200-300 mark anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use Blazer all the time - but I did once have a fullsize USP that did not like them.

For almost the same price - go buy the Winchester White Box target ammo at Wal-Mart.

Also, it is possible that your second mag is a cheap after market one, and not a factory mag. If so, that could explain it.

Try a different ammo. And, if you have 1 mag U are SURE is factory, and yet it still jams, then maybe get Sig to send U a replacement mag spring, or go to www.gunsprings.com and order a +5% mag spring.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I use Blazer in my Bersa and it loves it. But my Sig will not take it at all. The jams I had with it ... one sent the whole casing into the barrel at one point. The owner of the range even came out to take a look because he'd never seen it happen before, but it almost cost me my barrel. With some "you stay here, don't watch" work on the barrel, all was good to go after that.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Aluminum casings? Get rid of them. The two kinds of ammo I have heard about Sigs not liking is Blazer with the aluminum casings and Fiocchi (although mine seems to like Fiocchi, but I've heard some other people say otherwise about their's). I have yet to have a jam with my Sig three years in and 10,000+ rounds deep, except for the one time I used Blazer. The gun about spoke to me to tell me to lose the ammo by the time I was done with a box.
> 
> Next time, try Remington's ammo. It seems to work the best with mine at least, and it is a relatively good price.
> 
> If it keeps up after trying different kinds of ammo (and do try a few different kinds), try a new magazine. By then you'll be past the 200-300 mark anyway.


The box says "premium grade, reloadable brass cases" The box label is CCI Blazer Brass, I omitted the brass assuming there wasn't any thing else.

Ship, the two mags that came with the pistol are more a blued look and smooth feel, the other two are not as smooth on the outside. Makes identification easy, anyway. 

Okay, off to get more ammo. One vote for remington, one vote for Winchester from Wal-Mart.

Thanks!

leam


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

As the coffee kicks in and I wake up, another question arises. If I'm reloading will the case expansion possibly adjust the CCI Blazer Brass measurements to resolve the feedig issue or are there no dimensional changes where the problem is occuring?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not a reloading guy, but I would avoid using reloads until U get the gun to work correctly.

Also, I do not own a sig, so I cannot tell from your description if factory mags are smooth or not. If they are factory mags, they will say Sig or something similiar, I would imagine.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Gotta re-load, promised The Babe I'd try to make it as economical as I can. Today's training had no feed issues and I specifically started the mags with 5 rounds.

Am I remembering old info; can Sigs load lead SWC style bullets? Signifacantly reduces the cost while I'm working on the basics.

ciao!

leam


----------



## erh (Oct 8, 2006)

*"Everything that everyone else said... (+)!"*

*"Start calling them "Magazine's..!"* (** Not "Clips..! **)

"A Clip": Has NO mechanically moving parts..."

"A MAGAZINE": "Does have mechanically moving parts..!"

E! :smt1099


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

my three factory sigpro 10rd magazines are smooth, whereas my two factory sigpro LE hicaps are rough.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try some Mec-Gar mags in it and see if that helps. They make them for the p226 and the p228 Sig.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

i shoot eatch week in my IPSC lessons more than 400 rounds in my sigs: one 1X-five and one Xpress, all two of them in 9 mm.

i like to shoot al sort of 9 mm , but specially Remington , Geco, en also Magtech 24 grains. 

afther i cleaned my guns , i passed a sheet or five,( a good mark) off toiletpaper in the canon, when you do so, you will see that when you thinking that your canon is clean , afther you passed the toiletpaper it is really !!

sorry for my englisch

jeff


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

1. Lie to wife about acquisition
2. Field strip
3. Clean wherever you see packing gunk
4.  Lubricate
5. Inspect magazine(s) - disassemble & clean when necessary
6. Reassemble, function test, safety test
7. Take to range and shoot
8. Lie about your great groups


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

My policy is to shoot until they are no longer considered new and then buy another.


----------



## rhabyan (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS "Back from the Dead"


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my Sig Pro 2022.

Mine stove piped on my 1st magazine through it - it only happened once.

It's never done it again.

You may be past this - but on all my new guns I always use a high quality "snap cap" (usually A-Zoom brand) and practice getting a feel for my new trigger.

The dry firing helps to break in and smooth my triggers.

Again congratulations on buying a great gun - I've only had mine a short time, but really like it.

:smt1099


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

Brass Balls said:


> Study the use of force laws in your state
> Apply for your concealed carry permit
> While you're waiting for your permit practice as much as possible
> Enlist the help of a professional trainer, that will get you up to speed much faster and negate the need to unlearn bad habits later.
> ...


Agreed, just went and took my States CWP class today and it was fun and very informative. Alot of common sense but with all the laws you want to make sure you know your States and any State that you may want to take it to in the future (reciprocity)...and always brush up on you laws and stay informed...laws change!!! Dont get caught in a bad situation by not staying informed.


----------

